# Best drain cleaning machine



## alliance1

Just wondering what you guys think is the best one.


----------



## CaberTosser

I'm curious on the consensus of this myself: I've used a lot of General Wire Spring machines Such as a 92, a T-3, a Mini-rooter and Power-Vee's. We also has an Electric Eel Model C with the 1 1/4" x 10' sectional cables and about 220' worth of sections. I found the eel great for power, but messy in use what with needing a path to run it back and forth. I spent lots of time rolling out and taping down HD poly in peoples finished/carpeted basements to use that thing. I'd also tape lighter poly to the walls with green painters tape to guard against mess from centrifugal spray. Unless it was really necessary due to distance we'd not use the eel once we got the General 92, but it sure shone when power or longer runs were the order of the day. General products do have a bit of an advantage in terms of service and parts for me though, as the local rep is a neighbor of mine.

I don't get dispatched to drain calls anymore, our shop subcontracts that type of work and keeps us on more technically oriented tasks. I actually don't mind it like some fellows, though I don't miss it either :lol:

I'm presently equipping for my own shop, so I might be getting some drain equipment as I like to offer full range in-house services to clients as I feel its the best way to maintain an image and establish a consistent level of professionalism. I'll probably not promote the drain cleaning as much as I will heating work though, at least until I've got more staff than your's truly.


----------



## SewerRat

I'm a fan of the Spartan drums, Gorlitz sleds, and Ridgid sectionals and I've never laid eyes on any of them. Just several years of being a forum rat have brought me to these conclusions. 

For now I'll keep using my General Wire junk.


----------



## Hillside

Gorlitz are in my vans


----------



## HSI

I have become a huge fan of the K-60 and the K-1500


----------



## plbgbiz

HSI said:


> I have become a huge fan of the K-60 and the K-1500


+1...


----------



## SewerRatz

The best drain cleaning machine you ask. Let me think about that for a second.




The best drain cleaning machine is the one that gets the line open and makes you money.


----------



## plbgbiz

...


----------



## Gettinit

there will never be the consensus.


----------



## Will

My favorite machine is the Electric Eel Model C and the Drill and Eel setup. No other machine out there has the power of this set up. Not Gorlitz, not Spartan, and not Ridgid. Keep in mind that in my service area finish basements are rare, and most of my roddings are through outside cleanouts. If I lived in a area with basements the Model C would not be my go to machine, but for me I'll trade some mess and hassle for the guarantee of being able to open a sewer, which the Model C will do EVERYTIME, if the line is not beyod repair. Now the Model C is a PITA to use and is pretty labor intensive, but nothing works better. I'm not just saying that because I own one, I'm saying that based on experience of using a multiple of different machines and by doing a lot of drain cleaning. 

The best machines out there are these, in no order, they will open any drain is it is possible and you have the experinace with the equipment:

Electric Eel Model C
Spartan 1065
Ridgid K1500
Gorlitz 68HD

Other great machines, but they may not have the @$$ to open up every drain:

Spartan 300
Ridgid K60


----------



## plumber101us

I have used a lot of machines over the years and keep coming back to my old trusty K-1500 and K-50 have had the best luck with them and the least amount of breakdowns I also have a 1/4 inch ridgid drum machine cant think of model number offf my head that I like too


----------



## DesertOkie

I like the Gorlitz 68HD but most runs here are 140'+. It is a beast and takes up a good chunk of a van. But the can get anything open (given time and skill). I want a Model C, I have never tried a sectional but Will has good things to say and he knows his poo.


----------



## plumber101us

well thanks Okie I have played in poo most of my life ...lol btw My name is also Will Justice


----------



## plumber101us

most runs here are 130 to 150 ft or less and I have a 1hp motor on my Kollman K-1500. mine was made before ridgid bought them out. I have had spartan and generals and a ridgid K-750 but keep going back to my old trusted machines If it can be opened these machines will do the job


----------



## plbgbiz

plumber101us said:


> well thanks Okie I have played in poo most of my life ...lol btw My name is also Will Justice


Two Will's on the same forum?!?!?!? :w00t:

That's it, lock the doors and hide your children! :laughing:


----------



## Will

plbgbiz said:


> Two Will's on the same forum?!?!?!? :w00t:
> 
> That's it, lock the doors and hide your children! :laughing:


Hey now, I'm settled down now, my wife has tamed me, but she does leave the gate open....


----------



## Redwood

The best possible drain machine? :laughing:

That is the one that get the job done!
But I doubt you will find it in just one machine...

For me I've covered my needs with 2 machines and have everything covered from bathtubs to 6" mains...

I run a Ridgid K-3800 and a K-7500...


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*I like the Trojan Stallion for main sewer lines,
and the Battery Powered colt for ever thing smaller, :thumbsup:
and the Battery Powered trap snake for tubs and shower drains :thumbup:
*


----------



## tungsten plumb

Drill and eel lol


----------



## Will

tungsten plumb said:


> Drill and eel lol


It's no joke. I'd never go to a sewer call with out it


----------



## tungsten plumb

I know the drill and eel has replaced my main line machine. It only takes me a little longer to use and it does a better job.


----------



## SewerRatz

tungsten plumb said:


> I know the drill and eel has replaced my main line machine. It only takes me a little longer to use and it does a better job.


 What is the longest line you have done with the drill setup? I can see this working semi-safe with a short run like say no more than 60 foot. Around here most sewers are 90' to 150'


----------



## Will

SewerRatz said:


> What is the longest line you have done with the drill setup? I can see this working semi-safe with a short run like say no more than 60 foot. Around here most sewers are 90' to 150'


Not much different from the drill and the Model C. I've done over 150' from a roof many times.


----------



## tungsten plumb

ive done up to 96' so far. most of the mains here are 50 ft or so


----------



## JDGA80

*I like my 1HP supercharged K-400. LOL*


----------



## Will

That's a nice k400 lol, but what's the point when the drum is that small....


----------



## tungsten plumb

The k400 aka ridgids mini rooter lol


----------



## JDGA80

Will said:


> That's a nice k400 lol, but what's the point when the drum is that small....


75' of 1/2 IW cable works for most


----------



## gardon

I have the same setup, with the autofeed (the same setup) plus the k45 hand held, I do not do a lot of sewers yet, But will get better machines in time. I just hate to tell the customer, you need to call someone else why im there. But the 75' is just not getting most of them, esp if half of the clogs are outside in the 6" sewer. (works good if the clog is in the house, 4" and under)


----------



## Will

JDGA80 said:


> 75' of 1/2 IW cable works for most


Your lucky, here all that would get you is a pretzel for a cable if you reach the blockage or a smelly cable because you came up short....


----------



## JDGA80

Most yards are only 50' sewers. If I do 75' and hit nothing I call the water works and they run the big jet truck for the low price off "free". The water works will even install a clean out at the tap to ensure today next time it's obvious if it's on the city or homeowners side. I still get my service call fee. God bless America!


----------



## gardon

Where im from your at least 150' from the main (counting house piping, a lot of older systems here, actually most have no outside cleanout, if they did it would again be in a 6" line and the k400 just won't do it for me), and getting the city to own up to anything that costs them money, is next to impossible. I wish it did though, but i did not pay much, and here i am. Again inside house works well for the price.


----------



## saysflushable

I think the best drain machines are probebly jetters and I don't own one yet.

I could probebly do most anything with a K60 but my hands are numb after useing it for way to long to use it all the time.

I like a big reliable drum machine for most main lines. the reason for that is I can sit on the bucket and let the machane do most of the work. I do need to try the drill set up. If it works good out to 120 or so that could become my go to machine.

K50 for kitchen drains is all I plan to ever use unless I get a small jetter that works better

understand I don't have a love afair with my tools I am always looking to try something better to make more money easier.

The name on it matters not to me. right now my big machine is mytana because the drum comes off easy and it has been reliable.


----------



## gardon

saysflushable said:


> I think the best drain machines are probebly jetters and I don't own one yet.
> 
> I could probebly do most anything with a K60 but my hands are numb after useing it for way to long to use it all the time.
> 
> I like a big reliable drum machine for most main lines. the reason for that is I can sit on the bucket and let the machane do most of the work. I do need to try the drill set up. If it works good out to 120 or so that could become my go to machine.
> 
> K50 for kitchen drains is all I plan to ever use unless I get a small jetter that works better
> 
> understand I don't have a love afair with my tools I am always looking to try something better to make more money easier.
> 
> The name on it matters not to me. right now my big machine is mytana because the drum comes off easy and it has been reliable.



The k60 (It does a great job?) And you say it makes your hands numb? thought it is autofeed? Looks nice a portable, want to know if your average sewer call, inside to outside the house it will do. And if you run into roots, will it eat through them?


----------



## plbgbiz

I used the K60 to open a 6" clay line yesterday. The blockage was 150' out. I followed up with the jetter. The previous plumber had spent 4 hours on it with a K1500. Sometimes it is not the machine.

Yeah, I know I might have just got lucky but it was still fun. He was standing there when I got it open. Took about 15 minutes. :thumbup:


----------



## gardon

I bought the last just to get by until i had more cash flow, as drain cleaning is not my daily gig. But i know im missing out on money. I just don't want to buy something that is going to sit in my shop, or even worse make me look bad, telling the customer, im sorry you need to call roto rooter, my machine is not big enough! .... yes thats funny! but my tool is fine, its the sewer machine i bought that is not!


----------



## gardon

So what im getting at, watching the video it looks impressive to me. That said im a plumber and not a drain cleaner, but want to add this to my work load. Is this a good choice? Meaning cleaning inside house to out, and through the 6" sewer to the street? or do i need to step up more? Thanks Gardon


----------



## Will

plbgbiz said:


> I used the K60 to open a 6" clay line yesterday. The blockage was 150' out. I followed up with the jetter. The previous plumber had spent 4 hours on it with a K1500. Sometimes it is not the machine.
> 
> Yeah, I know I might have just got lucky but it was still fun. He was standing there when I got it open. Took about 15 minutes. :thumbup:


Any reason you didn't use the 1500? Assuming it was because you where planning on bringing the jetter?


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Any reason you didn't use the 1500? Assuming it was because you where planning on bringing the jetter?


We were called to run the jetter because it was recommended by the other plumber. Just happened to have the K60 on the van and needed to get minimal flow established to be sure we were headed the right direction with the hose.

Didn't have any downstream access and didn't have the 1500 with us.


----------



## plbgbiz

gardon said:


> So what im getting at, watching the video it looks impressive to me. That said im a plumber and not a drain cleaner, but want to add this to my work load. Is this a good choice? Meaning cleaning inside house to out, and through the 6" sewer to the street? or do i need to step up more? Thanks Gardon


If you are talking about the K60, I would not plan on it for regular use in 6" lines.


----------



## Will

I had similar call last week end an other plumbing company spent 2 hours with a K60 to say a PVC line was collapsed. They called me out for a second option, I got it flowing in less than 30 minutes with the Model C. Like you say, it's the man, not the machine most of the time...


----------



## HSI

Wonder if it was the same company that you both ran on. Things that make you go hmmmm. Lol


----------



## gardon

so if not k60 what is the next step not spending $5000 that i do from time to time?


----------



## Will

HSI said:


> Wonder if it was the same company that you both ran on. Things that make you go hmmmm. Lol



He tells everyone it was me, and I tell everyone it was him :laughing:. Cruel world out there:laughing:


----------



## saysflushable

gardon said:


> so if not k60 what is the next step not spending $5000 that i do from time to time?


 I use a K60 enough to know it is perfect for you. If I did not do so much drain cleaning it would be my only machine. It just beats me up too bad to use all the time, at least my hands and wrists. It is way safer than a drum as any sectional is. That is also a consideration.

I clean mostly 6 inch clay and the sectional machines work great


----------



## Will

That is the main advantage a section has over a drum, safety.


----------



## gardon

saysflushable said:


> I use a K60 enough to know it is perfect for you. If I did not do so much drain cleaning it would be my only machine. It just beats me up too bad to use all the time, at least my hands and wrists. It is way safer than a drum as any sectional is. That is also a consideration.
> 
> I clean mostly 6 inch clay and the sectional machines work great


Thanks, thats what i needed to hear, what size rod, and heads would you recommend? I will just be doing 3-6" sewer's like i said i have 2 ridgid machines (k45 hand held, and k400 with auto feed), my problem arises when i get into the 6" that what i have does not get it done. This time i want to make sure i get what i need as if i go now i spend say an hour or so, i don't charge them if i cannot get open, as its due to my fault with equipment not there's, and they are my reg customers. (just tired of saying you have to call someone else as my machines are not big enough, or have enough cable to reach it)


----------



## Will

I'm assuming you have never used a sectional machine? They are a completely different animal than a drum machine. K60 is a good machine as you can run 5/8" sectional for kitchen sinks, washer drains, lavs and run 7/8" sectional for main lines. Wouldn't recommend k60 for 6" though.


----------



## gardon

Only used one once and that was a rental (not k60 just a sectional on 8") I trust my k400 for in the house 4" and under, at least from what i have done in sewer cleaning so far. Once out of the house 5' here anyway we go to 6" and thats where i cant get it done with what i have. What machine given im just started this aspect of my business and do not do much, call a week or so from current customers. But seems like more and more its always out in the 6" (want to spend enough to get er done, but not break the bank, until i get more cash flow) This is my 3rd month in business, and need to keep the cost down, but don't need something else thats not making money either.


----------



## Will

Since your familiar with drum,maybe look at the Speedrooter by general. Not best machine, but it won't break the bank. I personally like the Electric Eel Model C or Gorlitz 68HD for mains. K60 is more a tweener machine. Very useful machine, but won't get them all open, especially in 6".


----------



## gardon

Thanks for the insight, will check them out


----------



## Cuda

I like the spartan 300 with 55 magnum cable, the only reason is it is pretty light, whether I have to go up stairs to get to the house or down stairs to a basement or both it is just the right weight, and has just the right amount of power for average clogs under 110'.

I like my k60's light and can bring just the amount of cable needed. Can't be used in every situation like the 300 can (except crawl spaces and roofs)

If the job is beyond these 2 guys then jetting, EEL, Spartan 1065 come to mind as my next weapons but then it's not a easy job and it's getting serious and I will be getting paid for it.


----------



## Will

Cuda,


Do you feel your Spartan 300 can clear tuffer blockages than your K60?


----------



## Cuda

No Will I think the higher rpm and 7/8" cable are stronger than the 300 in tough roots, But the enclosed drum and auto feed is cleaner and faster to get in and get out. After I run the 300 I have a good feeling of what is the next step if I was unable to clear the blockage. I almost look at it like if the 300 with my years of snaking can not clear the drain than a repair is probably going to be in order and start telling the customer it is not just going to be a simple snake job.


----------



## Cuda

On the same subject I just had one today that my 1065 could not do, the 1065 is a beast but once you get over 100 ft it goes down hill, I had a 180 ft. major clog the 1065 could not do, hooked up the model C with heavy duty 1.25" and when I got to the clog it tried to pretzel the cable and flip the model C. But I got it and the 6" line is now working, people are going to have me jet it and put in 2 patches.


----------



## Will

I also used to run the 1065. Glad I got the Model C now. If the drain can be opened, the Model C can do it, even if other machines can't. 

Not sure how you almost flipped your cable though, how much was outside of the pipe? Might want to check your torque setting to make sure your at 100lbs.


----------



## GAN

Been a while but I love the "K 1500" sectional, don't have to push it lighter than drums. With the C-12 cables helps on longer and longer runs.


----------



## tungsten plumb

Drill and eel will do 6"


----------



## GAN

tungsten plumb said:


> Drill and eel will do 6"


"K-1500" will go from 3" to 8" at 710 RPM, with 1 1/4" cable up to 200'


----------



## Will

GAN said:


> "K-1500" will go from 3" to 8" at 710 RPM, with 1 1/4" cable up to 200'



So will the drill and eel with the 1.25" cable. Up to 10" and 200'. Will do more than that, that's just the manufacturers recommendation. I'd hate to go out that far though with any sectional, talk about a work out.....


----------



## alliance1

Thanks guys. Valuable info once again.


----------



## Herk

Although I do have a lot of problems with my wrists and hands, using the K-60 doesn't bother me at all. It is NOT a self-feeding machine. Release the clutch, pull up on the cable with the special mitt, push down on the clutch lever and let it slowly feed. Goes in and out rotating in the same direction but can be reversed if it gets stuck.

I really like it. I don't do anything over 4".


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*I still say a TROJAN STALLION is the best and it 
will handle any stoppage that your K-silly or 1065
can't get too or though up to 400' of 6" or 8" sewer pipe !
*


----------



## retired rooter

Jerry Mac From 1 broke down old man to another, if we only knew then what we know now our backs would not be like they are now!!. And <<ITS NOT THE MACHINE ITS THE MAN RUNNING IT" and I will put my GO68HD against any on lines from 3 to 6'' up to 250 ft (big grin):whistling2:


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*I'LL TAKE THAT BET AND YOU ARE GOING TO REGRET, CAUSE I AM THE BEST THATS EVER BEEN SEEN,
PLAY FIRE ON THE MOUNTAIN ! ! :thumbup: *


----------



## Will

While you old timers are stuggleing to move your big beasts of machines (Stallion and GO68HD) I easily moved my Electric Eel Model C and 1.25" cable in and cleared the blockage with little effort. Both of y'all where left scratching your heads wondering why y'all never thought of using a machine as nice as mine!:laughing:


----------



## GAN

Trojan old horse put me out to pasture kinda machine..........:lol:

Why not add another half ton to what you need to load and unload, as in any slow speed underpowered drum machine,,,,,,,,,:wheelchair:

"K" bad dog on the block 1500. High speed less weight,,, nuff said,,,,,,


----------



## SewerRatz

GAN said:


> Trojan old horse put me out to pasture kinda machine..........:lol:
> 
> Why not add another half ton to what you need to load and unload, as in any slow speed underpowered drum machine,,,,,,,,,:wheelchair:
> 
> "K" bad dog on the block 1500. High speed less weight,,, nuff said,,,,,,


K-1500 is a toy compared to its older brother in my garage the 2HP K-500 

What many Sectional Vs. Drum people fail to realize is these two style machines are apples and oranges. 

A drum machine is slow turning and has a smaller motor. But what it lacks in speed it makes up in torque. The cable is anchored to the drum, tight wound, so as the cutter gets into the blockage, the machine keeps turning the cable while the cutter is caught building up torque, like winding a clock spring. When the torque is strong enough the cutter breaks free from the blockage or the operator pulls the cutter out of the blockage. Once the cutter breaks the energy stored in the cable (spring) from being wound up, spins the cutter faster than any machine can spin the cutter and with great force, destroying in its way. Using this machine does take some learning of how much torque to allow the machine to safely build up with out ruining your cable.

A sectional machine does spin much faster and does have a larger motor in most cases, but does lack torque (except Eel Model C and similar style machines) They depend on a clutch to grab the cable and spin it, which makes the machines much safer due to the fact if the operator gets into trouble (clothing or glove gets caught in cable, or cutter gets hung up) the operator just needs to release the clutch handle and the cable stops spinning. The reason for the faster speed is the rodding style here does not depend on the torque. The key here is to keep the cutter free and spinning at all times like a hole saw, as long as the cutter is spinning at its speed it will cut away the blockage. The motor size is more to overcome the drag of the cable since a sectional cable is open wound and much larger in diameter compared to the drum machine cable. The larger the motor means the longer of a run your machine can do.

Each style machine does a great job in the right hands. It is all preference, like stick shift verses automatic transmission. No matter what machine you buy, you need to learn how to use it, the quirks, and tricks to make it preform for you. I am one of the lucky few that has used nearly every machine out there due to my father being sort of a collector of the drain cleaning machines, which rubbed off on me. I have used a new to me machine, and at first thought it was the biggest piece of crap ever made, but once I learned how it reacted to stoppages, and how to use the machine within its limits, there was not a line I could not get open with that machine. I may still consider it the biggest piece of crap ever made, but I know what it can and cannot do now.


----------



## MACPLUMB777

*RON
I think you said it all ! :thumbsup:
I feel I can open any drain with a drum machine,
and other people feel the same about the sectional machines,
apples to oranges like you posted, :thumbsup:
*


----------



## GAN

Ya Ron do you call the K-500 the beast? Good comparison between the two types.

I have used both styles over the years, glad I don't have to anymore.

If the sectionals are Apples and drums are Oranges,,,,,,,, I hate apples and would still take them over the oranges.

For three reasons,,,, partial to higher speed, more control and the number one reason the darn weight. Hate dragging that monster drum up-down-in-out.


----------



## plumber101us

I agree with Gan hate carrying drum machines up and down stairs


----------



## wyplumber

I like the k1500 about the best


----------



## SewerRatz

I hate rolling in machine, then carring in two rands full of heavy cable, then another rand with my toolbox with wrenchs cable key and cutters. So after three trips I can now finally clear the drain.

Now with a drum machine I put my cords on the machine, and roll it in with my tool box in the other hand. Set the tool box by the work area, then roll the drum machine down the stair, and clear the drain. At most two trips.


----------



## JDGA80

SewerRatz said:


> I hate rolling in machine, then carring in two rands full of heavy cable, then another rand with my toolbox with wrenchs cable key and cutters. So after three trips I can now finally clear the drain.
> 
> Now with a drum machine I put my cords on the machine, and roll it in with my tool box in the other hand. Set the tool box by the work area, then roll the drum machine down the stair, and clear the drain. At most two trips.


My sentiments exactly!!


----------



## ROTOR KING

I like the general speedrooter 92,works fantastic...


----------



## ROTOR KING

*looking for a good read*

Any suggestions on a good draincleaning book ,i thank you for your great posts ,pick up a lot of great info from you guys


----------



## droptopgt

SewerRatz said:


> I hate rolling in machine, then carring in two rands full of heavy cable, then another rand with my toolbox with wrenchs cable key and cutters. So after three trips I can now finally clear the drain.
> 
> Now with a drum machine I put my cords on the machine, and roll it in with my tool box in the other hand. Set the tool box by the work area, then roll the drum machine down the stair, and clear the drain. At most two trips.


I agree, I have a speedrooter92 and mini rooter drum machines. I Just bring them in and then bring them out and no mess. I've never used a sectional machine but don't know how it would be inside a house- I imagine it could get messy.


----------



## HSI

I have used both and prefer the sectional. There is no more of a mess than a drum machine. 
It does take a few more minutes to set up maybe five at the most. 
Customers seem to be fascinated by the sectional machines and love to watch. Sometimes it's all about the show. Lol


----------



## JK949

ROTOR KING said:


> Any suggestions on a good draincleaning book ,i thank you for your great posts ,pick up a lot of great info from you guys


Beyond an instruction manual, I think the forums are the best resource for drain cleaning knowledge.


----------



## SewerRat

JK949 said:


> Beyond an instruction manual, I think the forums are the best resource for drain cleaning knowledge.


I think the forums far surpass any manual...


----------



## SewerRatz

I am not about the show, I am about doing the best job to keep a line open for 2 or more years. No matter what machine I choose, be it drum or sectional, it just needs to be sized for the job at hand. 

I have used lots of different machines over the years, Spartan, Ridgid, FlexiRooter, O'Brain, Marco, General, National, Grolitz, Duracable, and dozens of others. Now as to what is the best machine, it depends on if you prefer a drum machine or sectional. 

In drum machines there is two schools of thought upright and sleds. Only sled that was worth its weight (and they are heavy) was the O'Brain but since you can no longer get one, I have to say the Grolitz is the best sled machine. For those that like uprights, Spartan / Trojan has them all beat. Now the above is more for mainline machines. If I had to pic a sinkline machine, I would go with the Eel Model N for 90% of the jobs, then a Spartan 100 for the rest.

Now for sectionals that use a clutch handle to spin the cable, I say Rothenberger is the best if you can the unit that spins 1 1/4" cable and it spins 7/8 with no adjustments, and can do 5/8 sinkline cable with a snap in adapter. But since that is not an option in the US unless you want to pay for shipping from outside the states. Ridgid is the way to go. Now as for sectional that the cable bolts to the motor Eel makes the best.

The key is no matter what style machine, brand machine, you choose, learn to use it, learn its limits, learn its tricks, and it will do you a great job.


----------



## ROTOR KING

years back someone had posted atitle of what was a great draincleaning book,wasn t able to find it,i love readiing the forums,magazines,recently subscribed to cleaner,looking for a book for added info,i feel the more you know gets you ahead of the game


----------



## Henry Mills

*Best Drain Cleaning Machine*

I think Ridgid K-7500 _Drain Cleaning Machine_ is the best one.


----------



## SewerRat

Henry Mills said:


> I think Ridgid K-7500 Drain Cleaning Machine is the best one.


You don't say? By what evidence have you come to this conclusion?


----------



## SewerRatz

Henry Mills said:


> I think Ridgid K-7500 Drain Cleaning Machine is the best one.


The K7500 is ok, their autofeed is temperamental. Look at Grolitz and some othe brands that copied the Spartan autofeed, the reason is it works.

The stair climbers that double as a dolly to lift the machine into your truck is a bad idea. When the climber threads roll over the van floor, it picks up all the dirt and muck, then when you use it on carpeted stairs, the dirt transfers.

The guide arm is a bit sharp in its bend which makes pulling and pushing the cable from the drum is a work out on the operator or the autofeed. 

There is more but my cell is about to go dead.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

I use a 
General Speed Rooter 91 W/ 3/4 Cable And Usually A Clog Stopper Bit.
Ridgid K400 (Soup'd Up Like The Picture In This Thread.) W/ 75' X 3/8" Cable.
K-45AF W/ 50' 1/4" Cable.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Gryphon Plumber said:


> I use a
> General Speed Rooter 91 W/ 3/4 Cable And Usually A *Clog Stopper Bit.*
> Ridgid K400 (Soup'd Up Like The Picture In This Thread.) W/ 75' X 3/8" Cable.
> K-45AF W/ 50' 1/4" Cable.


 







I have heard guys say that the clog chopper bit breaks off while down the line, and then when they pull their cable back, the clog chopper bit isn't there....:blink:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber

Tommy plumber said:


> I have heard guys say that the clog chopper bit breaks off while down the line, and then when they pull their cable back, the clog chopper bit isn't there....:blink:


 Nope I have not. :no: I have used it quite a bit too. Broken a lot of C Cutters with a lot less wear and tear.


----------



## benrich07

I use the spartan 100 and 1065, never had any issues and they are powerful


----------

